# wav Dateien vergleichen



## Joob (16. Jan 2019)

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit wav - Dateien mit Stimmen miteinander zu vergleichen
finde aber nur gmusic  und auch da haut das nicht gut hin.

Hat jemand da irgendwelche und wenn auch nur ein wenig Erfahrung und kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen, ich weiß nicht wie und wo ich das anfassen soll.

Selber machen ist für mich wahrscheinlich eine Lebensaufgabe, aber gibt es nicht eine jar die man nutzen kann ?

Vokabeltrainer wie duolingo machen das ja auch, haben die das grundlegend selbst entwickelt ?


----------



## Xyz1 (16. Jan 2019)

Joob hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand da irgendwelche und wenn auch nur ein wenig Erfahrung und kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen, ich weiß nicht wie und wo ich das anfassen soll


Ich würd empfehlen, das sein zu lassen.  Das ist gar kein Anfängerthema.


----------



## Samofan (17. Jan 2019)

Vielleicht helfen Dir hier https://www.java-forum.org/thema/mp3-vergleichen.183511/#post-1170622 die Links weiter, die ich geschickt habe. Das war eine ähnliche Frage.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jan 2019)

Es kommt ja immer darauf an, was Du machen willst. Wenn ich es selbst probieren wollen würde, würde ich es mit MFCCs als Features und einem neuralen Netz versuchen. Dafür sollte es auch Libs geben.


----------

